# Brush Hog Identification.



## Hilltop60 (Oct 11, 2011)

Recently purchased this 6ft brush hog at auction. Works great behind my old tractor. Could not find any ID plate. Can anyone help me identify the make of this brush hog?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks similar to a 1999 BUSH HOG 286.


----------



## Hilltop60 (Oct 11, 2011)

pogobill said:


> Looks similar to a 1999 BUSH HOG 286.


Thank You. Been trying to match pictures online to mine but couldn't find any. Thanks again.


----------

